# 06 Altima Instrument Cluster synch/Reset



## DHembree (Nov 16, 2018)

I sent the instrument cluster from my '06 Altima in for repair of a faulty fuel gauge reading and while it was away attempted to perform some other repairs which included starting the vehicle with the cluster removed. When I got it back and re-installed it many of the functions that were previously working are no longer (tach, temp, PND display, blinkers, etc). The repair person told me the ECU is no longer "synched" with the instrument cluster. Per his instructions I tried disconnecting the battery (including shorting the neg and pos cables to discharge any capacitors) to cause the ECU to re-synch with the cluster, but this has not worked. Is there another method to reestablish link between the ECU and cluster?

Any help is appreciated


----------

